# I think I may have damaged my motherboard



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

Well how's it going everyone. 

Well I'll get right to it, I had a gigabyte ab350m gaming 3 mb with a ryzen 1200. 
I bought a ryzen 1600 and decided to put it in. 

While I was attempting to install the cooler I ran into a problem, I couldn't fit the screws into the mb as they just wouldn't reach! I did put quite a bit of pressure to plug them in but I couldn't.. 

I then realised that the backplate on the mb had fallen off when I removed the ryzen 1200 cooler. 

I then had to hold it in place while installing the cooler but of course it screwed in as eays as you'd expect it to! 

Now my  rig won't boot and absolutely nothing happens. No beeping.. No LED, no fans no nothing? 
I'm almost sure I've done the motherboard and need a new one? 

Where the screws would typically go has been bent a little while I was attempting to force the screws in! Pretty stupid yup.. 

What do yee guys think?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m honestly finding that very hard to follow. 

Pictures might help. 

It’s unlikely that your board is damaged unless you screwed into the PCB.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh, yep... toast. You murdered that board.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

Haha yeah I figured! 
You see those white lines?like road ways right by that messed up screw hole? I figure that's a very important road which I destroyed? 

One other thing.. Is it possible as a result of my madness... Could I have destroyed my ram, cpu gpu or even psu?


----------



## delshay (Jun 7, 2019)

Not so sure of that. Yes you have damage the hole, but traces are normally a bit further away (including internal traces). I would give it another go & try & turn it on, making sure all connections are well plug-in.

Can you take a photo of the back of the motherboard?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

Trust me I've tried turning it on many times and trying everything that I could to get at least something to turn on! 
But every attempt ends up with nothing lighting up or fans spinning! Completely dead by the looks of it


----------



## delshay (Jun 7, 2019)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Trust me I've tried turning it on many times and trying everything that I could to get at least something to turn on!
> But every attempt ends up with nothing lighting up or fans spinning! Completely dead by the looks of it



Is the CPU ok, have you check the CPU for bent pins? I'm only asking  judging by the way you fitted the cooler.

EDIT: Need to see photo of the back.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 7, 2019)

no way, you didn't do test fit before installing it?
maybe it's the cost of lesson, every time you want to install anything, always test fit first


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah the cpu pins are fine. Both the ryzen 1200 and 1600 have the same results. Nothing works! 

Yeah it was supposed to be simple.. Just remove the old cpu and plug in the new one. Simply task turned into a nightmare and it was my fault for not noticing that the bracket wasn't even visible while installing the cooler :/


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 7, 2019)

WTH happened there? wow.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

A massicre happened here :L

Upon inspection 1 pin was bent on the cpu but I've managed to pop back into place but the issue remains sadly.


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Ouch...


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 7, 2019)

Ouch too...


----------



## theonek (Jun 7, 2019)

pc hardware assembling is not for everybody though...


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, that bottom left hole is in a sorry state, almost looks like you drilled it. Were you screwing by hand?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

Yeah I was screwing by hand! 
My heart sank once I realised that the backplate had fallen off! Tiz shocking that I didn't even notice until it was too late!


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 7, 2019)

Still, the holes usually have a ring around them with no contacts where the screws sit, so you wouldn't have damaged any contacts just by screwing. And the white lines are just paint.

The excessive force was probably could have bent something?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jun 7, 2019)

I guess so but I don't see any cracks anywhere at all :? 

I've a new board on its way but I'll have to wait until Monday or Tuesday before it arrives. I hope that will solve the problem..


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 7, 2019)

Just because you don't see any traces on the surface, doesn't mean there aren't any in one of the many layers beneath.  You likely ground out a bunch of hidden traces.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 7, 2019)

On the socket AM4 motherboards the traces do run around closer to the holes. I'm guessing it's seen as ok since your either using the plastic mounting bracket or the stock cooler has the affixed screws. The screws don't wiggle around on the stock cooler.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 7, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Still, the holes usually have a ring around them with no contacts where the screws sit, so you wouldn't have damaged any contacts just by screwing. And the white lines are just paint.
> 
> The excessive force was probably could have bent something?


Exactly, Actually looks like someone drilled out the mounting holes, rubbishly. 
And does'nt want to own up to that..

I cannot imagine how it could be possible to do that by just trying to fit a screw that should have been smaller than the hole in the first place.

but that looks like shorts could and are happening.

STOP TURNING IT ON, what's dead is probably already dead to be fair. maybe try the parts in another board, If it were me that board would be cheap since dead bits can kill working bits.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 7, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Still, the holes usually have a ring around them with no contacts where the screws sit, so you wouldn't have damaged any contacts just by screwing. And the white lines are just paint.
> 
> The excessive force was probably could have bent something?



Yeah the white lines don't mean anything but the traces in the PCB mean A lot, looks like a reamer was used. Dude must be super man. The PCB is at least five layers if not more thick.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh Dear Dog that looks bad


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 7, 2019)

I've done the same I've literally got a notch in one of my screw holes though thankfully it's been running for 2 years without issue. Ab350m


----------



## MrPerforations (Jun 8, 2019)

have you tried without a cpu and ram installed?


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jun 9, 2019)

That looks awful. Maybe you should go to the nearest tech shop dude, and have your problem checked. maybe they can do something about it at a lower cost of for free instead of buying a new one.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jun 9, 2019)

They won't do anything about it. That board has suffered user damage and therefore has no warranty. Throw it away, and be done with it.


----------



## advanced3 (Jun 9, 2019)

When something doesn't seem to be going together correctly that's usually the time to stop and re-evaluate the situation.

Ouch.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 9, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Throw it away, and be done with it.


Free backup CR2032 battery at the cost of a motherboard.


----------

